
Bridging Object Storage and NAS in the Enterprise - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/12/07/bridging-object-storage-nas-enterprise/
======
CSDude
> The only difference is, instead of talking Fibre Channel to the back-end
> storage, we talk S3 to the back-end storage.

What does this supposed to mean? I have installed Fibre Channel card to a Dell
server on my own to connect a NetApp, the reason was the high efficiency and
the throughput (8Gbps). Isn't Fibre Channel in the same level with Ethernet?
It is a transport medium.

~~~
chasd00
Doesn't "talk s3" just mean the REST convention applied to HTTP? S3
API/Http/tcp/ip/Ethernet would be pretty inefficient if you were on the same
Ethernet network, that's why things like fibre channel we're invented.

------
fh973
This sounds like a file system gateway like most object storage vendors have.
Or did I miss something?

~~~
pinewurst
You didn't miss a thing. This is essentially a pay-for-play article promoting
one of the many commercial object storage vendors.

Being in the business, it's a game to read NP's postings to determine how
early in I can tell who paid for it. If you're looking for dispassionate
analysis, that isn't the place.

~~~
jabl
> Being in the business, it's a game to read NP's postings to determine how
> early in I can tell who paid for it.

Seems we have a shared hobby! :)

That being said, among the marketing camouflaging as content, they have
original articles as well which can sometimes be quite decent. Not very in-
depth in a technical sense, but gives you overviews of things happening you
might have missed otherwise.

